# Drivers side sits lower in front and rear



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

My 69 sits lower on the drivers side than it does on the passenger side, about 1-1/4" or so. You can see the difference in the clearance above the tires on each side. I have owned the car for 16 years. The car has never been off the frame there are no indications of it ever being wrecked. I just replaced all of the front and rear suspension including new shocks thinking this would eliminate the issue...no luck. Other than my wide behind in the drivers seat being the source of the issue, the only other thing I could think of is the body bushings. To my knowledge, they have never been replaced...could this be the issue? Or is it some sort of frame fatigue as I have seen other GM A-body cars that have been restored with a similar stance?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Seeing you front and rear suspension work, I am going to assume rubber bushing? When these are replaced in the rear control arms, the car has to be sitting on the ground with its weight on it before doing your final tightening down. If by chance you did this without it sitting on all 4 tires with weight on them, you can preload the bushing with the control arms being slightly off angle and not level as needed. This could cause the imbalance in height.

Also look a the front sway bar to make sure all is well and nothing binding/hitting or improperly located.

Second check is that the front lower control arms have a pocket that the pigtail on the spring needs to set in. If one side is in the pocket and the other side is not, it would cause one side to be higher than the other and give you the difference.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

from my cars I have taken apart ,,, a body bushing couldnt make a 1.25" difference 
unless the rubber was melted out of it,,,
measure between the frame and the ground ,,, say at the sway bar up front and the rear rails by gas tank

still sounds like a trip to a qualified frame shop... if the springs were put in correctly
1.25 is alot,,, time to check the radiator support under the battery and the rubber cushions

but the same side front and rear being low is odd,,,,,,,,,,

frame shop appointment ,,,,,,,,,


Scott


----------



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

I made sure about the pigtail location, I also made sure to avoid the pre-load bushing condition as well. Will double check the sway bar. As for the other areas, the core support and those bushings are a year or so older than the new suspension items...that would blow me away if they are bad but I will also double check as well. I will also do the front and rear measurement to see what I have there as well. Otherwise, I may have to start looking for a frame shop...UGH! Thank you both for your replys...will update this thread later this week.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

was it level b4 the work was done ???


----------



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

Apologies for the delay...work kept me away from being able to play. To your question...It was something that seemed to develop over time. When I bought the car, 15 years ago...no. Will have more information this weekend...will conduct some measurements, etc. and post again with further results.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I would think putting the frame on jack stands and level, off the suspension, would let you know if its the frame or the suspension. That pretty much what the frame machine does. They measure from certain points to the level surface its on. There should be a manual that has the measurement info. I had my Chevelle done a year after after I purchased it. I wouldn't align the front-end it was bad. But they straightened the frame and I was happy for many years.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Dupe


----------



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

Found it...its in the frame, not the suspension...have not a clue how it got that way, but it did. Luckily, I know someone local with a frame rack, been in the business way before this car was even built so I may even be enlightened as to why or how this happened. Will post again after repair is done at a later date. Thanks to all for your input!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

quit jumping the railroad tracks on the edge of town !!!

good luck on the repair .........


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmmm, jumping. It never did that to my Dad's '65 Impala or the '71 Pinto and they both got some good air time. LOL


----------



## 71 Lemans Sport (12 mo ago)

69judgefromatlanta said:


> Found it...its in the frame, not the suspension...have not a clue how it got that way, but it did. Luckily, I know someone local with a frame rack, been in the business way before this car was even built so I may even be enlightened as to why or how this happened. Will post again after repair is done at a later date. Thanks to all for your input!



Hey There, ran onto this thread after researching the same issue you described in 2019. Did you end up fixing the frame? if so can you please explain what it was and what caused it? Thank you!


----------



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

Took it to the frame shop. Everything checked out. Did some suspension testing. Found that the springs on the drivers side were weaker...swapped sides...then the passenger side sat lower. Opted to get a new set of springs all around and just like that...problem solved. Sorry, I thought I had posted about this when it was completed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

69judgefromatlanta said:


> Took it to the frame shop. Everything checked out. Did some suspension testing. Found that the springs on the drivers side were weaker...swapped sides...then the passenger side sat lower. Opted to get a new set of springs all around and just like that...problem solved. Sorry, I thought I had posted about this when it was completed.


The previous owner was a short little fat girl who regularly visited the all you can eat buffet bars. All of her weight simply weakened the driver's side spring.


----------



## 71 Lemans Sport (12 mo ago)

Thank you for replying! I’m glad to hear the Frame checked out and I hope I have the same luck.I did read that spring kits include passenger and driver side springs but I would think they were the same strength and you could use on either side. I’ve checked several forums and read about the same issue across several GM a body’s including Chevelles and cutlass’s. I want to convert to a full UMI kit so ima play close attention when I do that. I will deal with this annoyance for now and will pose again once I do the UMI conversion thank you!


----------

